# Cubers in Florida!



## calekewbs (Aug 23, 2009)

I thought I'd make one of these since there is one for cubers in melbourne and other places like that. I don't really know how many cubers are in Florida and would LOVE to meet some cubers to hang with and actually have someone to cube with!


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm in Miami.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 23, 2009)

There were a few cubers in florida, like lofty, chris foster, david aguila, and im sure there are many more.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 23, 2009)

yeah i mean I know that there ARE cubers in Florida, I just don't know who is. I'm in Pinellas county (that's by Tampa btw).


----------



## SkilfulPenguin (Aug 23, 2009)

I live in Miami, woot Miami FTW


----------



## Bryan (Aug 23, 2009)

There's 7 of them on CubingUSA. You may want to register on there in case they're not forum members and are looking to find you. Also, it's helpful that in a few months from now when this topic is buried, people can still find you.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 23, 2009)

i'm pretty sure I am on cubingusa. held on let me check. yeah I am on there.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 24, 2009)

St. Petersburg/Tampa


----------



## imaghost (Aug 24, 2009)

Space Coast, Cocoa area, that is where I am. Don't actually know any cubers, really...


----------



## elcarc (Aug 24, 2009)

JACKSONVILLE FTW. i dont really know any cubers though


----------



## kennytheman (Aug 24, 2009)

im in coral spring so hi tme up


----------



## Lofty (Aug 24, 2009)

During school Gainesville.
During breaks Tampa.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Dec 2, 2009)

The West Florida Speedcubing Club has been formed at the beautiful University of West Florida in Pensacola!
Our goal is to hold an official competition in the fall of 2010


----------



## Edward (Dec 2, 2009)

Congratulations. I might come to the comp. That is, If my mom would let me travel.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 2, 2009)

Edward said:


> Congratulations. I might come to the comp. That is, If my mom would let me travel.



I thought you lived in Florida?


----------



## Edward (Dec 2, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations. I might come to the comp. That is, If my mom would let me travel.
> ...



I do. My mom feels that a 6-7 hour drive is LONG.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 2, 2009)

Do you have a website so I can list you on CubingUSA?


----------



## Parity (Dec 2, 2009)

I could prob go if I got the grades.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Dec 2, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Do you have a website so I can list you on CubingUSA?



Not yet, I just turned in the paperwork to make the club official today.


My question for people who might attend is:
What events would you like to see held?


----------



## Parity (Dec 2, 2009)

Davepencilguin said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a website so I can list you on CubingUSA?
> ...



Pyraminx,2-5,magic,magic OH,3x3x3 OH,


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 3, 2009)

Hm, by 2010 you say?
By August 2010, I'll finally have a car, and I'll try my best to go, since it's only a state away.

I'd like FMC, I want to apply my ZB method to something other than speed.
I realize that I suck at FMC, and my best solve is 37 moves. d:
However, I'm still new to it.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Dec 3, 2009)

I personally <3 FMC, so we'll definitely include it. I don't understand why you don't really see it very often.

As for magic OH....... wat?


----------



## Anthony (Dec 3, 2009)

If you have 2x2, 3x3, OH, BLD, Pyraminx, some place I can stay, it doesn't interfere with anything major at school, and it's not too soon after US Nationals, I'll try to make it, John. 

In the meantime, I hope you keep showing up in Texas.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Dec 3, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations. I might come to the comp. That is, If my mom would let me travel.
> ...



On that note, Florida is such a weird shape that Houston, TX is closer to Pensacola than Miami, FL... it's weird.




Anthony said:


> If you have 2x2, 3x3, OH, BLD, Pyraminx, some place I can stay, it doesn't interfere with anything major at school, and it's not too soon after US Nationals, I'll try to make it, John.
> 
> In the meantime, I hope you keep showing up in Texas.



Woot Texans!


----------



## Dakotajennings (Sep 14, 2013)

*Cubers in central Florida?*

Don't know where this should go. It's funny, I saw my first other cubes today at my school using a sticker less of some sort. How many of us are there in the central area of Florida. More specifically, the space coast area?


----------



## Derek (Oct 16, 2013)

*Searching for cubers*

Any cubers that live around the Florida Panhandle? It would be fun to get a cubing club or something like that together.


----------



## DMUser (Dec 21, 2013)

elcarc said:


> JACKSONVILLE FTW. i dont really know any cubers though



Me too! I'm in Orange Park!!!


----------



## DMUser (Dec 23, 2013)

Hello, all,

I live in Florida and I want to go to a competition, but they're all up north and I can't afford to go 800 miles from home. Will there be any competitions in the future near Florida? Even if it's within a year or so I would like to know.

Thanks.


----------



## JackJ (Dec 23, 2013)

I haven't heard about anything in Florida since 2011, but I think a competition in Atlanta will be held in the coming months.


----------



## Maniac (Dec 23, 2013)

We don't have a delegate in Florida anymore, so it's pretty difficult to have an official competition


----------



## aHappyAsian (Jan 11, 2014)

I've been thinking of hosting one unoficially for now because this would be my first time hosting. But it would be in the merrit island area if ur interested


----------



## aHappyAsian (Jan 11, 2014)

I also live in cocoa are you still in school?


----------



## aHappyAsian (Jan 11, 2014)

imaghost said:


> Space Coast, Cocoa area, that is where I am. Don't actually know any cubers, really...



I also live in cocoa are you still in school?


----------



## maytagcuber34 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey me too, I also live in Cocoa. Could that be you John? This is Connor!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 11, 2014)

No offense to anyone, but it is rather concerning that due to the inactivity of WCA in the past 2-3 years that these newcomers are now too eager to be in a competition and they wish to create their own (official or unofficial) without ever even attending one before. As someone who has been around for a few years now and has only been able to attend one competition, I am as well eager to attend them as well.

It just seems rather odd that there hasn't been one for so long.
And yes there was planned to be one in Georgia: here
but I'm not 100% sure if it is happing still.


----------



## aHappyAsian (Jan 12, 2014)

Well I plan on going to nationals and I'm gonna have the help of a few people who have been to a few competitions


----------



## aHappyAsian (Jan 12, 2014)

Lol ya


----------



## Bob (Jan 12, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> No offense to anyone, but it is rather concerning that due to the inactivity of WCA in the past 2-3 years that these newcomers are now too eager to be in a competition and they wish to create their own (official or unofficial) without ever even attending one before. As someone who has been around for a few years now and has only been able to attend one competition, I am as well eager to attend them as well.
> 
> It just seems rather odd that there hasn't been one for so long.
> And yes there was planned to be one in Georgia: here
> but I'm not 100% sure if it is happing still.



Maybe there have been no competitions in Florida because the people there are being lazy. If they were being proactive, competitions would have been held. This basically applies to any area that has not had competitions in a long time.


----------



## John J Mijares (Feb 12, 2014)

I live in Florida and I would be interested in having a Compitition here.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 3, 2014)

Editing this post so it can have current information.

Cubing Knights 2015 is announced! https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?53025-Cubing-Knights-2015-(Florida!)

For those of you that live here in Florida, join the group! https://www.facebook.com/groups/floridacubing/


----------



## cygorx (Mar 12, 2014)

I live in northeastern Florida. If you'd actually host an official BLD event, then I'd attend comps regularly. I know a group of people who are interested in cubing in my area and would definitely attend with me.


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 12, 2014)

I live in Michigan (it's a cold northern region of Florida), and would be interested in delegating any official competition in which Ryan pays for my flight.

Disclaimer: This was actually a serious post.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 12, 2014)

cygorx said:


> I live in northeastern Florida. If you'd actually host an official BLD event, then I'd attend comps regularly. I know a group of people who are interested in cubing in my area and would definitely attend with me.



Could you at put the city name / rough estimate of distance/time? But I do appreciate the response


----------



## Maniac (Mar 12, 2014)

I live less than an hour south of Tampa, of course I'd be glad to attend some comps. Idk about meetups... I also have a buddy near me who would be interested in attending with me.
If you need any help, I wouldn't mind to try.


----------



## cygorx (Mar 13, 2014)

FatBoyXPC said:


> Could you at put the city name / rough estimate of distance/time? But I do appreciate the response



I live in Jacksonville. It's a 3-hour drive, but I visit Orlando and Tampa frequently so it shouldn't be much of a problem.


----------



## KRexonaut (Mar 18, 2014)

I am a cuber in the jacksonville area that would be interested in attending an event at tampa. I would be willing to make the drive out there to go. Florida does indeed have a severe lack of cubing competitions


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 17, 2014)

I am in Land O'Lakes. Who wants to meet up soon?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 18, 2014)

Bumpy


----------



## Dane man (Jun 18, 2014)

I live in Ponte Vedra (between Jacksonville beach and St Augustine). Any comps nearby?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 18, 2014)

I grew up in Ft Lauderdale/Miami, and went to USF in Tampa, and there was never anything going on for cubing.
Now that I move to Chicago, you guys want to start this... 
And I don't see any cubing comps in Chicago, now...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 18, 2014)

I posted that I'd be moving to Tampa and that I would try to start up a cubing scene around here. Not my fault you chose to move  However, there has been at least one competition in Dixon, IL (a couple hours west of chicago) for the past few years. You can go to Detroit (short trip), Minneapolis (eh 7 hours or something), and even Indianapolis.

I'm originally from the KOII area and trust me when I say there is no shortage of competitions. Even though a lot of the KOII people have left, others are stepping up (See: Kit Clement, 4 competitions a year).


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 18, 2014)

FatBoyXPC said:


> I posted that I'd be moving to Tampa and that I would try to start up a cubing scene around here. Not my fault you chose to move  However, there has been at least one competition in Dixon, IL (a couple hours west of chicago) for the past few years. You can go to Detroit (short trip), Minneapolis (eh 7 hours or something), and even Indianapolis.
> 
> I'm originally from the KOII area and trust me when I say there is no shortage of competitions. Even though a lot of the KOII people have left, others are stepping up (See: Kit Clement, 4 competitions a year).



Sweet. Thanks for the heads up. Looks like Dixon might be my best bet.
And I never knew about KOII. Thanks for that.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 19, 2014)

John Brechon hosted the Dixon competitions. He will be starting college this August (I believe). I'm not sure if he plans on staying in the area or not, so honestly I wouldn't get my hopes up. Look at car pooling options for Michigan, Indiana, and University of Illinois Urbana/Champaign.


----------



## GoldenPhoenix (Jun 26, 2014)

I would love to have competitions or meetups. I went to a camp earlier this year and there were only 5 cubers (not a cube related camp) but it was great to see all the different models of cube and styles of solving among only five of us. I live in the jacksonville area and anything closer than 4 hours away would be great!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm just north of Tampa. If we get more interest we can get a centralized location (like Gainesville or something) if we're really spread out between Tampa, Orlando, and Jacksonville.

You think you can rally up any other troops? I feel like this thread isn't getting the attention I was hoping it would.

P.S. I have a (possibly more than one) delegate on standby willing to work with me to host competitions down here. I'm all for it - but I need to make sure there's interest and people available to help. I definitely want a meetup or two to meet the local cubers before I host one.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jun 26, 2014)

I live in central Florida, but I'm not sure if I can make it all the way to Tampa.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 26, 2014)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> I live in central Florida, but I'm not sure if I can make it all the way to Tampa.



For a competition or a meetup? Where at in Florida are you?


----------



## goodatthis (Jun 27, 2014)

I have a house down in jupiter, about 30 min north of west palm beach, I might be going down there this summer, anybody live near there?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 27, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> I have a house down in jupiter, about 30 min north of west palm beach, I might be going down there this summer, anybody live near there?



I'm just north of Tampa in Land O'Lakes.


----------



## knot (Jun 27, 2014)

I live 1 hour north of Tampa and would defiantly go to a comp down there.


----------



## knot (Jul 10, 2014)

I would like to revamp this thread, although I have almost now knowledge at all when it comes to setting up a competition it would be great if someone else could


----------



## rowan (Jul 10, 2014)

My partner and I would be down for comps, we're in Sarasota, about an hour south of Tampa. I would also do comps in Miami-Dade or Broward if that was a thing.


----------



## Dane man (Jul 10, 2014)

I think Orlando would be a great central place to hold comp. I live just north of St. Augustine.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 10, 2014)

Dane man said:


> I think Orlando would be a great central place to hold comp. I live just north of St. Augustine.



If you want to organize one there, go for it. I live in Tampa, though, and I'm not about to drive to Orlando a few days a week looking for venues. I'm pretty sure I already have one for Tampa as it is, and that's without looking much at all.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 10, 2014)

I miss Florida sometimes  Wish I could be there!


----------



## MineKB (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm guessing I'm one of the few cubers in the West Palm area. I'd love to see a comp in Florida or really near it.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 28, 2014)

Those of you that have posted in here, could you please either reply to this thread (or PM me) with your location? I would like to have a meet and greet between people that are local-ish to Tampa (Orlando, Clearwater/St Pete/Sarasota etc) I have setup a Florida Cubing facebook page here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/floridacubing/

I haven't made it all pretty yet, but I'll get to that later.

I plan on hosting a competition in Tampa (technically just north of Tampa) November 29th. Clear your calendars! I am finalizing the venue right now. I have a delegate ready and waiting. Once the venue gets finalized I'm just waiting for approval, and I don't see why that wouldn't happen. The official announcement should be made within the next week or two.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm gonna be in Fort Lauderdale Florida on Sunday, for about 4 hours xD


----------



## RageCuber (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm at Pensacola beach until Saturday lol


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 28, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> I'm gonna be in Fort Lauderdale Florida on Sunday, for about 4 hours xD





RageCuber said:


> I'm at Pensacola beach until Saturday lol



Assuming you mean this Saturday and Sunday, I don't understand how these posts are relevant at all.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 29, 2014)

FatBoyXPC said:


> Assuming you mean this Saturday and Sunday, I don't understand how these posts are relevant at all.



Meh it's a small world anybody can run into each other despite being on the opposite side of the state


----------



## CuberM (Sep 1, 2014)

You probably know me xD, I'm in the southern area of Florida, pretty close to West Palm area.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 1, 2014)

You and the other guy from the West Palm area should get together. I'm in Tampa so that's a pretty good drive for me so don't expect me to make it down that way too often, if at all.


----------



## MineKB (Sep 1, 2014)

FatBoyXPC said:


> You and the other guy from the West Palm area should get together. I'm in Tampa so that's a pretty good drive for me so don't expect me to make it down that way too often, if at all.



OOOO thats me thats me thats me thats me.

Maybe we can meet up sometime.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 12, 2014)

It's announced! http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?49355-Florida-Feast-2014


----------



## tallstack97 (Jan 16, 2015)

anyone cube in the Tampa bay area


----------



## tallstack97 (Jan 16, 2015)

if so would anyone like to meet up


----------



## tallstack97 (Jan 16, 2015)

FatBoyXPC said:


> You and the other guy from the West Palm area should get together. I'm in Tampa so that's a pretty good drive for me so don't expect me to make it down that way too often, if at all.



i live in the largo area so i could make it to a meetup in tampa just give me a date and a time


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm just north of Tampa. We just had a competition at MOSI the weekend of Thanksgiving, you missed out!

Edit: Just noticed you posted in Florida Cubing - let's keep the discussion there.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 16, 2015)

There are a few cubers in the Clearwater area, and a couple just across the skyway bridge. We should try to organize a meet with them. Go ahead and join the Florida Cubing Facebook group. It's quite a bit more active than this forum thread.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 2, 2015)

Florida Spring 2015 is announced! https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?52040-Florida-Spring-2015


----------



## CuberM (Mar 24, 2015)

What if I sign up for 3x3 but don't know how to solve it?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 29, 2015)

Cubing Knights 2015 is announced! https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?53025-Cubing-Knights-2015-(Florida!)


----------



## DanielTuttle (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm in naples


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielTuttle (Sep 29, 2015)

I live in sw Florida, university of central Florida holds competitions often. I plan on going to the Cubetoberfest competition this October 3. Here's the link on cubing USA http://www.cubingusa.com/Cubetoberfest2015/index.php


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon Vila (Dec 16, 2015)

i live in Miami


----------



## ThatHybridGamer (Apr 8, 2016)

Looking for meeting new cubers and friends to also learn some new cubing style.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## x8xsofiax8x (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm in central Florida ^-^


----------



## ThatHybridGamer (Apr 9, 2016)

x8xsofiax8x said:


> I'm in central Florida ^-^


Is that near Pensacola?


----------



## x8xsofiax8x (Apr 9, 2016)

ThatHybridGamer said:


> Is that near Pensacola?


Not so much, but I'm going to a comp in Kissimmee on Sunday, I dunno if you know about it or if you're going.


----------



## ThatHybridGamer (Apr 9, 2016)

Nope never knew it was happing lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## x8xsofiax8x (Apr 9, 2016)

ThatHybridGamer said:


> Nope never knew it was happing lol
> Aww it would've been cool to meet cx I don't know of any other comps coming up though.


----------



## ThatHybridGamer (Apr 9, 2016)

Yea idk of any around here


----------



## ultimatecube (May 27, 2016)

This seems like the main Florida thread, so I'll post this here: 

Hi guys, I'm trying to gauge interest for a competition in Southwest GA, sometime September 2016. It will be in Americus, GA. If you want some approximate travel times by car: 

From Tallahassee: 2.5 hours
From Panama City: 3.5 hours
From Jacksonville: 3.5 to 4 hours
From Gainsville: 3.5 to 4 hours
From Pensacola: 4.5 hours
From St. Augustine: 4.5 hours
From Orlando: 5 hours

Also, if anyone's got experience with WCA competitions that can help out and make this one official, that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## ThatHybridGamer (Aug 22, 2016)

Any cubers in Pensacola want to do a meet up or some kind of comp?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chesterMcFeathers (Sep 4, 2016)

I just started getting back into cubing after about a 20 year break. The only other person I met in Pensacola that
is into cubes is a kid that works at the flea market. I was hoping to start a club at my son's school next year since
he is kind of into them too.


----------



## ThatHybridGamer (Sep 17, 2016)

chesterMcFeathers said:


> I just started getting back into cubing after about a 20 year break. The only other person I met in Pensacola that
> is into cubes is a kid that works at the flea market. I was hoping to start a club at my son's school next year since
> he is kind of into them too.



What school is he attending that is if it's a highschool maybe me and him go to be same one and could start the club 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Donnelly (Dec 10, 2016)

I live in New Port Richey


----------



## ECSRoux (Aug 15, 2017)

Davepencilguin said:


> The West Florida Speedcubing Club has been formed at the beautiful University of West Florida in Pensacola!
> Our goal is to hold an official competition in the fall of 2010


I know this thread is super old but I live 5 minutes away from UWF in Pace.


----------



## Ktwister (May 2, 2019)

Maniac said:


> I live less than an hour south of Tampa, of course I'd be glad to attend some comps. Idk about meetups... I also have a buddy near me who would be interested in attending with me.
> If you need any help, I wouldn't mind to try.


I live in south Tampa


----------



## QuestionableCuber (Jun 19, 2019)

Anyone going to Jacksonville 2019?


----------



## Greefen (Jan 12, 2020)

Any cubers near the villages Florida


----------



## rubik2005 (Jun 14, 2021)

There'll be a comp in Florida soon!





Florida Returns 2021 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org




Unfortunately I won't be able to go, but hopefully there'll be more to come.


----------



## thetedbeaux (Aug 15, 2021)

im in melbourne fl


----------



## Puzzlerr (Feb 8, 2022)

Any cubers in Florida in general? I live about 25 minutes out of downtown tampa and i'm lonely


----------



## Gamerwhocubes (Apr 3, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> Any cubers in Florida in general? I live about 25 minutes out of downtown tampa and i'm lonely


Yes there is


----------



## Puzzlerr (Apr 4, 2022)

Gamerwhocubes said:


> Yes there is


are you?


----------



## Gamerwhocubes (Apr 4, 2022)

no


----------



## BENUF1 (Oct 17, 2022)

calekewbs said:


> I thought I'd make one of these since there is one for cubers in melbourne and other places like that. I don't really know how many cubers are in Florida and would LOVE to meet some cubers to hang with and actually have someone to cube with!


My son loves cubing. We are in Palm Beach Gardens


----------

